# Sherline Metric Lathe to Trade



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

Copied this over from the Live Steam forum...

A number of years ago, I picked up a lot of stuff from the estate of a professional machinist -- a Sherline lathe, a matching mill, some tooling, etc. Although I've used the lathe, and it works really well, it's metric, and all of my other tools are in English measurements. I've just gotten my shop renovated, and the large tools are in place, and I'm getting ready to put the bench in place for the small tools, and I would rather have one in English measurements. So, it occurred to me that maybe someone is in the equal but opposite situation -- has an English one, and would rather have a metric unit. So, I thought I'd propose a trade, just flat out, a Metric lathe for an English lathe. Yes, I know I can buy the parts and convert it, but this just seemed easier.

This is one of the short bed models (16") and it's older, but it's in perfect shape. One of our neighbors to the north, maybe? I was going to put this in the classifeds, but there really didn't seem to be an appropriate category...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Why not Contact Sherline and see if they have a set of Elglish knobs and levers for it? That might be cheaper.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

They do, but it's not cheaper in any way. I'd have to replace the lead screws, the nuts, the dials and the tailstock barrel. Over $200. It would be much cheaper to just trade someone, and pay for shipping.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought it was a great idea when I thought of it. ... I think a lot of my ideas are great....Not that I am biased or anything.


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

It IS a good idea, and probably what I'll end up doing. I just thought I'd try this first.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, why not buy yourself a good digital vernier with the conversion button and use the Metric one for a while? I think you'll like metric once you get used to it, and realize how much simpler it is than imperial. Maybe you'll start a trend and you guys down South will wake up and catch up with the rest of the world! LOL 

Keith


----------



## therbert (Sep 18, 2008)

I have been doing that, for at least 5 years, probably more. But I've got a 12" lathe, a mill/drill and a Sherline mill that are all in English, and it seems to make sense to go with the majority.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear yah, Tom.









In fact I'd be lost without my digital vernier with the conversion because my numbered drills are imperial and since lots of the small brass stock comes in imperial, you need to be able to go back and forth constantly, I find.

Keith


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

The term "digital vernier" is an oxymoron. I think you mean "digital caliper". A vernier is an secondary scale for increased precision, found on non-digital, non-dial calipers (among other things).


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I meant digital caliper.


----------

